# Colnago's line...



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Colnago has a LOT of bikes in it's model line up. 16 listed on their webpage..if I count correctly.

I am not a Colnago expert, by any means, like some who frequent this manufacturer's forum seem to be....It would almost be full-time work just to test ride every Colnago offered every season, with all the many 'different' models being offered lately from our favorite maker.

I was at a buddie's shop recently, he is a Colnago dealer, and a world-class master's racer. I think he has..I dunno, 3, maybe 4 Colnagos of his own. He was lamenting the range of their offerings...saying "How do you help a potential customer decide, when the offerings are many times so very similar?" His shop is low volume, too...so if Colnago comes up with a slight change or a very similar offering at the beginning of a new 'model year'...whatever Colnago's he has unsold become less desirable to his customers and he has problems with unloading them. I often see mention of "Good deals out there" on the Colnago Forum...

Dunno, maybe that is good business....trying to 'obsolete' your own bikes by 'upgrading' every season with a slightly different offering under an new model lable.

My pal, with the small shop is probably going to have to give up the Colnago line. He's being told, by the US distributor, I guess, that he has to stock a bigger minimum number of frames than he can justify. It is a shame that Colnago might exclude the smaller bike shops from their product line with this type of marketing...

Why do I comment on this stuff? It's raining and getting ready to snow this afternoon, and I am putting off going out for a ride....(grin) on my CX-1 all weather bike...


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

It's not just Colnago, every brand does it. And the bikes are different enough to not have issues. There are similar models like the C-59 to the EPS, and the M10 to the CX-1EVO, and the CLX2.0 to the Ace. But each are just different enough that there is demand for all of them. Except maybe the Ace, that's a hard sell. People who want that style of bike don't want to spend that much money, and those that do want to spend that much money don't want a CLX2.0. 
In terms of the old stock, it is desirable. Until just this month we had a Cristallo, an EP, and a C50 still in stock. Old frames that one would typically discount and blow out. Especially the Cristallo. But everything sells eventually. We bent over a bit on the Cristallo as the guy is a good customer who is finally stepping into the higher end stuff. And we gave a pretty solid deal on the EP too, but we by no mean blew either one out. So here's two frames that we have been sitting on for a few years, that are no longer in production that people still find desirable even knowing about the new stuff that's available. So in short, just cause there is new stuff out, it does not mean people don't want the old stuff. Just look at the recent thread about the "Best all round colnago". Most people on that thread recommended a frame that has been out of production for 18months.
We are a small shop and don't book allot of bikes, and every year Colnago says we need to book so and so much to keep the line. Then we say, this is all we are booking, and if you think there is another store in town that can sell more than we do through re-orders and fill in's have at it. But there isn't. Tell your friend to play hard ball, they will roll over. Unless he only wants to book 3 frames and does not typically do mid season orders, then he really has no business keeping the line anyway.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, I am not too happy with the quick discontinuance of these frames. Most are only around for 2 years and then they are replaced with something else. The E1 wasn't around very much until it was replaced with the Cristallo. The Cristallo was then replaced with the CLX, which was replaced by the CX-1, which was replaced by the MX-10. Then there was the C50, Extreme C, Extreme Power, EP, EPS, and now the C-59. This has been over 5 model years because that is all I have been following them. Kind of crazy to look at those things and justify a new frame just because of the minor changes. There wasn't enough between the E1 and Cristallo other than the rear triangle. I think I need to wait about another decade before buying a new Colnago, or even new groupset for that matter, will yield enough technology advancement to make the upgrade worth it.

As far as Colnago's business practices in the US are concerned, I think they are terrible. It is so much cheaper to order from overseas.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, I am not too happy with the quick discontinuance of these frames. Most are only around for 2 years and then they are replaced with something else. The E1 wasn't around very much until it was replaced with the Cristallo. The Cristallo was then replaced with the CLX, which was replaced by the CX-1, which was replaced by the MX-10. Then there was the C50, Extreme C, Extreme Power, EP, EPS, and now the C-59. This has been over 5 model years because that is all I have been following them. Kind of crazy to look at those things and justify a new frame just because of the minor changes. There wasn't enough between the E1 and Cristallo other than the rear triangle. I think I need to wait about another decade before buying a new Colnago, or even new groupset for that matter, will yield enough technology advancement to make the upgrade worth it.
> 
> As far as Colnago's business practices in the US are concerned, I think they are terrible. It is so much cheaper to order from overseas.



1. Purchase of new models are not mandatory.......
2. If you are worrying about frequent model changes eroding your residual values, I respectfully suggest you invest in something other than bicycles.
3. Campagnolo are supplying their electronic groupset to a Pro team this year, expect the retail version to follow on soon after, that should satisfy your desire for a leap in technological advancement.
4. Markets are global now......


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

corky said:


> 1. Purchase of new models are not mandatory.......
> 2. If you are worrying about frequent model changes eroding your residual values, I respectfully suggest you invest in something other than bicycles.
> 3. Campagnolo are supplying their electronic groupset to a Pro team this year, expect the retail version to follow on soon after, that should satisfy your desire for a leap in technological advancement.
> 4. Markets are global now......


Corky, my issue isn't so much with the eroding residual value of my bikes, since in my 39 years I have NEVER sold a bike. Have never sold a gun either. I don't see that changing. The only thing I need is more storage space. When it comes to "investing", I know where to put my money if I want to see appreciation out of it.

No, what bugs me isn't just Colnago's marketing scheme, but retailers in general. They release the newest and better model with such a small technological upgrade that it is ridiculous. I almost spent $1,300 to buy the Benelli Super Black Eagle II to replace my gun because it had the larger trigger guard and the new comfort tech stock, and then I came to my senses. Kind of like buying the C59 to replace my C50. Is it really that much better?

As far as Campy and electronic shifting, I'll wait a while before buying that. I'll let the rest of the guinea pigs test it out, and then I'll buy it when 12 spee comes out. That way, I don't have to upgrade 5 times in between. Should I be the slightest bit pissed that once Campy went to 11 speed, cassettes are no longer made for my FIVE 10 speed Record groupos? If you ask me, that is forced obsolescence. So, I picked up 4 cassettes and 8 chains in the 10 speed variety when 11 speed came out.

If markets are global now, why is it that American retailers are getting the shaft? Why is it so much harder to find a retailer in the US witha decent inventory of Colnagos for a test ride versus retailers in Europe. Why are Colnagos cheaper in Europe and Asia than in the US, even after taking duty and shipping into account? Yeah, markets are global alright but it seems like Colnago treats the US market a little unfairly. Does Colnago think that Americans are just completely stupid and will pay these insane prices versus the Europeans and Asians?

Biggest question, are you even an American?


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Fabs,

I'm a Brit living in the US...... Although what that has to do with anything I fail to see.

It does mean though that I am not obsessed with warranties......

I am aware of purchasing opportunities around the globe, I have Internet access and a credit card...don't be scared ......dip your toe in the water, the rest of the world has been doing so for a while now (thanks be to Global logistics companies US no less .....Fed-ex, UPS, USPS etc).

US companies need to sharpen up their act... I can get cycling gear shipped to the US from Europe quicker than US based E-tailers can supply within the US and of course.... far cheaper.If I can do that, so can you....However I still frequent and support local shops wherever I am.

Why not just take advantage of the opportunities that are out there? and they are there..... I don't agree that it's easy(ier) to try Colnagos in Europe than it is in the US, I've lived all over Europe and now have been in the US for 3+ years. 

Guns.... hate them (I understand that it's US cultural thing but ....)

Not looking for an internet fight so I shall post no more on this thread

Peace


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

It's not just the US market - the price of Colnagos here in Australia is absurd, even more so than the States, with the retail on an EPS frame alone being approx AU$8000 (US$7900). It cost me less than half to get mine shipped from Maestro in the UK, so even if I had to ship it back for warranty a dozen times I'd probably still be in front. You'd have to be mad to go through a local store even if warranty was a concern.

Is there a US distributor, or are the retailers buying directly from Colnago? I just wonder if it's Colnago that are jacking up the prices for overseas markets, the local distributor or the retailers themselves?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

one80 said:


> It's not just the US market - the price of Colnagos here in Australia is absurd, even more so than the States, with the retail on an EPS frame alone being approx AU$8000 (US$7900). It cost me less than half to get mine shipped from Maestro in the UK, so even if I had to ship it back for warranty a dozen times I'd probably still be in front. You'd have to be mad to go through a local store even if warranty was a concern.
> 
> Is there a US distributor, or are the retailers buying directly from Colnago? I just wonder if it's Colnago that are jacking up the prices for overseas markets, the local distributor or the retailers themselves?


For the five years I have been following Colnago pretty closely, there has always been a US distributor. At first, it was Trialtir. After that, it was Veltec. Now, it is Colnago America which I assume is a subsidiary of Colnago itself.

I agree completely about Maestro. I'm planning on getting my MXL from Mike or maybe PBK. Bellatisport used to have prices that were competitive with Mike, but it doesn't seem like that anymore.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

corky said:


> Fabs,
> 
> I'm a Brit living in the US...... Although what that has to do with anything I fail to see.
> 
> ...


You obviously don't know me very well. My first Colnago purchase was a Cristallo that I bought from Bellatisport in Switzerland. Last I checked, that was in Europe and I am located in the US. My C50 was also purchased from Bellatisport.

The two Artes, Oval Krono, and Bianchi FG Lite were purchased off e-bay.

Then, there was the groupo purchases. I think I bought the first three Record 10 groupos from 11speed.com in Italy. Bought the next two groupos from PBK which is in the UK. Bought a lot of Giordana clothing from Ribbles Cycles in the UK. Bought 4 cassettes and 8 chains for Record 10 speed from comobikes.com in Italy when Campy went to 11 speed.

Personally, I don't think the problem is with US retailers. I think the problem is with the Colnago chain of distribution. Talking to the owner of Pista Palace via PM, he told me that PBK is virtually selling frames for less than he can get them from Colnago America. I don't know the veracity of that, but if that is true, how can these US retailors compete in a global market? That is the problem. We have a global market place, so when Colnago charges a different price to its US retailers versus the rest of its retailers around the world, the US retailers have no chance to compete.

When I took my Cristallo to the local Colnago shop in Washington, DC to buy a headset from them and have it installed, they gave me the song and dance about the warranty only being 1 year because I bought the bike overseas. I was torn between laughing and getting pissed. In lieu of a 1 year warranty, I could essentially have paid $1,100 more for an additional 2 year warranty on the frame. My feeling is this. If the warranty really would not be honored, then I would take the $1,100 I saved and buy a Pinarello or some other bike other than another Colnago. I saved $1,300 on the C50. I saved a crap load on the Record groupos. The first one I bought in 2007 cost me $1,000 even. Out of the 5 groupos I bought, not a single one was more than $1,300. At one point, I wrote Lickbike to see if they would price match PBK, and he responded that if he did so, he would be selling his Campy stuff for less than what it cost him to buy it and would be out of business in no time. How is something not wrong here in the "global" marketplace when the cheapest US retailer cannot even get his inventory for what PBK sells it to the consumer? Of course, if I were him, I would have been buying my inventory from PBK in lieu of the US distributor, but I bet there would have been a warranty issue there too.

As far as guns are concerned, we can leave the love/hate debate for another day. Another thing I never sell is cars. We drive them until they explode and are no longer worth fixing anymore. A car is a terrible investment too unless it ends up being a classic, and even then you are rolling the dice.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

you got it right Fabs

that's why I have 2 Dura Ace 7800 groups and some chains and cassettes in reserve, all bought when the prices went low at the 7900 launch. now they are high again, go figure.

And that is what stops me from upgrading everything to Campy. I am stocked on DA already.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Also I guess the weak dollar has something to do with this.

it is under the Swiss Franc now, I remember it a 1.80 Swiss francs ten years ago.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Also I guess the weak dollar has something to do with this.
> 
> it is under the Swiss Franc now, I remember it a 1.80 Swiss francs ten years ago.


Yep. If the dollar was worth 1.80 Swiss Francs, things would be really cheap at Bellatisport. But that isn't the case now. Wish I had been in the market for a Colnago 10 years ago, but I was pretty poor back then.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

corky said:


> Fabs,
> 
> I'm a Brit living in the US...... Although what that has to do with anything I fail to see.
> 
> ...


You moved to the wrong country then mate! It's possibly the one thing that preventing me from moving to US, my sister married an american and has been there 20 years, but not for me.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Karbon Kev said:


> You moved to the wrong country then mate! It's possibly the one thing that preventing me from moving to US, my sister married an american and has been there 20 years, but not for me.


Guns here aren't that bad unless you are in the poor parts of the inner city where gangs are dealing drugs. Me, I'm going hunting in the morning and will be thankful I don't live in Australia or the UK. LOL


----------

